# Urgent: Help needed please!!!



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I know a lot has been written on here about attesting documents but I need clarity and info on something please!

I had my MSc certificate posted to me from UK and I need to attest it, but thing is, I am already here in the UAE. So, I went to British Council and apparently I have to send it back to UK for attestation as it can’t be done here no more. However, the lady at British Council told me there are some agencies I can pay to do the whole process for me whilst am here.

So, has anyone heard of these agencies, can anyone recommend any and how legit are these agencies?

Thanks for your advice in advance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You have an MSc????

How's that - you're the blondest bird on the forum!

I never even got an A level.....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You have an MSc????
> 
> How's that - you're the blondest bird on the forum!
> 
> I never even got an A level.....


lol…never underestimate the brain of a blonde.. heard of these agencies??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suey said:


> lol…never underestimate the brain of a blonde.. heard of these agencies??


Oh no, i never go to www.rent-a-dubai-blonde-by-the-hour.com.....

No no, not me no never......

Why, are you listed?


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh no, i never go to www.rent-a-dubai-blonde-by-the-hour.com.....
> 
> No no, not me no never......
> 
> Why, are you listed?



no silly, I meant attestation agencies, I just phoned British Council again and asked if they know of any they said to try one called ''Index'' heard of it?
well I phoned and they said it will cost 1,150AED..
NJ's..... I am Kind of skeptical


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah Index people are reliable and cost a fortune too. They are located at Khaleej Center.

I sent my docs back by post and had a friend do it for me. Cheaper that way....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> Yeah Index people are reliable and cost a fortune too. They are located at Khaleej Center.
> 
> I sent my docs back by post and had a friend do it for me. Cheaper that way....


Thanks Maverick, yes ‘‘Index’’ is quite costly, I have checked a couple more and they all charge the same. Yeah sending it back would be the best cheap option, but none of my mates stays in Milton Keynes or close, I don’t think they will have the time to go all the way. So I might as well post it myself or use an agency. I guess the London bit would be easier as I can’t fail to get a mate to take it there for me, the only snag is Milton Keynes. 
However, ‘‘Index’’ and the rest say whether you do half of it yourself and they do the rest, it is still the same price, so I might as well go with them.


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Suey 

Another option is John Venn & Sons in London. If you give them a call then they will arrange to have it sent to them where they will do all of the attestation and legalisation and then courier it back. Not sure of the cost but they are trustworthy and reliable.

Hope this helps

DW



Suey said:


> Hi guys, I know a lot has been written on here about attesting documents but I need clarity and info on something please!
> 
> I had my MSc certificate posted to me from UK and I need to attest it, but thing is, I am already here in the UAE. So, I went to British Council and apparently I have to send it back to UK for attestation as it can’t be done here no more. However, the lady at British Council told me there are some agencies I can pay to do the whole process for me whilst am here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi Suey
> 
> Another option is John Venn & Sons in London. If you give them a call then they will arrange to have it sent to them where they will do all of the attestation and legalisation and then courier it back. Not sure of the cost but they are trustworthy and reliable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dubai Wander, I will give them a call tomorrow and find out costs and all. ta


----------

